# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an exclusive with DEE SNIDER!!!



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 127 features all the latest news plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with the one and only Dee Snider! It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news


----------

